# LOL! Funny Kitten story!



## Siamese (Feb 15, 2006)

When one of my cats was young....... He chased a HUGE dog out of the yard!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I can imagine how funny that was!


----------



## BastFille (Aug 13, 2005)

My family is like a magnet for kamikaze pets. When I was little, our fat orange tabby, Michael, had a nasty habit of attacking giant dogs and scaring the pants of 'em.

Now, our little maltese Sammie's favorite passtime is tormenting our two Golden Retriever/Lab mixes in the back yard. The smaller of the two is five times his size!

Once, a big ol' St. Bernard wandered into our yard, sweet old guy, Sammie did his best to chase him out of the yard. Mum laughed, saying, "Sammie, that dog is six times your size. You are not a threat, you're lunch!"

Sammie didn't get the hint. He still attacks big dogs, and we have to watch him when he goes out so he doesn't pick a fight with one of our neighbor's dobermans. :roll:


----------



## Sheba (Dec 17, 2005)

lol! Everybody here has something interesting to say about what their cats can do, what the cant do, and what the did! We are all hypnotized by them! 8)


----------



## Crazy5 (Mar 13, 2006)

Nala attacks dogs too. The day i adopted her, i was at my parent's house they had two dogs and a cat at the time. Maude is a weimaraner, and at the time she was about 8. Taz is their cat, she was around 7. Chester the cocker spaniel was 11. Maude was originally my Grandma's dog but when Grandma passed away a few years back she came to live with us. She had never seen a cat before, but Taz and Maude quickly sorted themselves out and were fine. Taz slept in Maude's bed to irritate her, and Maude would not do anything about it. Maude even wakes my dad up so he can let Taz in and out of the back door. Nala was a kitten, and we were letting her walk on the window ledge. Maude came up and started sniffing at her, next thing my dad and I knew Maude had nala in her mouth. My dad jumped on her right away and we had her out of there in seconds. She hadn't bitten the kitten, we think she was trying to figure out what she was. The only cat she knew was about 15 pounds, so something so little was very strange. Scared the life out of me! Nala never forgave her, and wacks Maude every chance she gets when we go visit. She also beats up on any dog she meets luckily they live indoors, not many innocent dogs have gotten beaten up by my cat. Maude has never tried to 'weigh' another kitten with her mouth. But I still watch her like a hawk!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Cats and dogs*

I've noticed Jimmy sitting in our front doorway when dogs go by. If the dog is off the lead, Jimmy stays very still so as not to draw attention to himself.
But if the dog is on a lead, he becomes very brave  He will run down the path and follow the dog, looking quite aggressive. It's as if he's saying 'Come on then, do you want some?'
He is oh so brave when he knows the poor dog can't chase him :lol: 

seashell


----------



## NaughtyTortie (Mar 22, 2006)

It's amusing how brave small cats can be when faced by large dogs!

Sadly he's passed on now, but a cat who once lived across the road from me (dear little thing) used to growl and hiss at German Shepherds... and the funny part is the poor dog always looked so indignant as they were dragged away by their owners. LOL.


----------

